# Lokking for a great book on how to grow marijuana



## skullcandy (Jul 16, 2013)

hello I am looking for a good book on how to grow and cure mj I am gonna be ready to chop my plant in a week or two so I need a book to properly dry and prepare it I seen a book by ed rosenthal, but there is so many to choose from does any one know which is good for what I need at the moment ,


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 16, 2013)

I did LOADS of reading here, and a lot of video watching from Subcool, Vader and a few others. I collected all the info I've researched in the last few weeks on it, and I'm about to put it to work. 

I know this isn't a book so it may not be helpful.. just throwing my thoughts into the pool. I'm too new to know of any books, besides Ed, to recommend. :confused2: 


Good luck to you Skullcandy :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2013)

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18

Read that section...ed is in there, but lots more great stuff.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2013)

I really have not seen a book in recent years that I am impressed with at all.  All the information you need and up to date information is on the internet.  I think we have great info on drying and curing here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2013)

> I think we have great info on drying and curing here.




we also have great growers  willing  to help


----------



## Locked (Jul 16, 2013)

Clark's marijuana botany is the most helpful book I have read bit it is very dry.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 16, 2013)

there is lots of useful  info here and I do get lots of help from all the MP'ers thanks. 

I went with the ed roseethal he seems to be the best talked about in reviews.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 19, 2013)

Ed is not a bad choice for reading but don't take everything in his books as gospel. I have found him and Cervantes to contradict themselves multiple times in their books. Use it as a frame of reference for guiding further questions as knowledge does change and improve over time. There is no 1 right way to grow MJ, rather it is more about the right way for you to do your stuff to satisfy both the plants and you, and that will adjust quite a bit as you gain experience.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 20, 2013)

I been reading eds handbook for a couple days now there is some good stuff in it I am mostly checking on where I am on my plant which is at the end of budding and getting ready for cureing he seams to know his stuff am claims to have been growing for many years at a collage of all places.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 21, 2013)

The most important thing to know when reading these books(I have 4 myself) is that there is no single right way to grow, cure, consume MJ. A lot of times these guys will tell you "this is the way you have to do this", or"this is the best method" and that most often isn't true as you will see them say something like that in one chapter of the book then contradict themselves later in another chapter. 

I take the approach with any information from the most "experienced" to the least experienced growers, that I will store it in memory and weigh it out as I see it in action. Some of the most advanced growers can have a brain fart and forget some logical trick for avoiding a problem, while a total noob with a clear, unbiased point of view can see an obvious answer. That is why I never discount (or take as proven)anything someone says until it can be tested more scientifically. 

I have come across breakthroughs in my own stuff that I thought would be profound until someone else pointed out that it happened because I had left it unplugged :doh:

You will find by taking all of the available info and coming to an average of methods that what works for you the best will be some variant of the average that you have tweaked to fit your unique situation


----------



## missabentley (Jul 21, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The most important thing to know when reading these books(I have 4 myself) is that there is no single right way to grow, cure, consume MJ. A lot of times these guys will tell you "this is the way you have to do this", or"this is the best method" and that most often isn't true as you will see them say something like that in one chapter of the book then contradict themselves later in another chapter.
> 
> I take the approach with any information from the most "experienced" to the least experienced growers, that I will store it in memory and weigh it out as I see it in action. Some of the most advanced growers can have a brain fart and forget some logical trick for avoiding a problem, while a total noob with a clear, unbiased point of view can see an obvious answer. That is why I never discount (or take as proven)anything someone says until it can be tested more scientifically.
> 
> ...


Hush is very knowledgable and willing to help


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Ed is not a bad choice for reading but don't take everything in his books as gospel. I have found him and Cervantes to contradict themselves multiple times in their books. Use it as a frame of reference for guiding further questions as knowledge does change and improve over time. There is no 1 right way to grow MJ, rather it is more about the right way for you to do your stuff to satisfy both the plants and you, and that will adjust quite a bit as you gain experience.



Yeah, I have both the Ed Rosenthal and Cervantes books...both get good reviews and I believe are good for getting started.

But the best info is found on the internet, as THG said.

This site will give you all the info you need.


----------

